# Leaf Spring Bushings



## TMO8853 (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm trying to source new leaf spring bushings for an old 1978 jon boat trailer and I'm having a hard time finding them. They are a two piece bushing (One on each side of the leaf spring eye) that has an outer flange on them. The outer flange thickness is 1/4", the O.D. is 7/8" and I.D. is 1/2". The leaf springs are the normal 1 3/4" wide, but the connection point to the trailer is 2". The difference is made up by this outer flange of the bushing on each side. Do any of you guys use these type? Is there an alternative style or type that I could use without replacing my hangers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 13, 2018)

I did find some bushings on ebay. Check the measurements to be sure they will fit.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 13, 2018)

Like this one? 1/2" ID, 7/8' OD. Nylon trailer spring bushing from Michigan Truck Spring.


----------



## GTS225 (Apr 13, 2018)

I've bought poly bushings from this guy;
https://www.polybushings.com/pages/bushingsbysize.html

You might want to check out his chart and see if there's anything that will work.

Roger


----------



## TMO8853 (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys! I thought it was weird that etrailer.com didn’t stock the bushings and I was starting to wonder if I was the only one with these odd ball bushings


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 15, 2018)

I was wondering if the "1/4 flange" had to be part of the bushing. In other words, use a standard 1 3/4" long bushing and use fat washers or something as spacers.


----------



## TMO8853 (Apr 21, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I was wondering if the "1/4 flange" had to be part of the bushing. In other words, use a standard 1 3/4" long bushing and use fat washers or something as spacers.



I spoke with Etrailer.com and they recommended the same thing so I ordered the 1 3/4 bushings and used some flat washers to fill the gap. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 24, 2018)

TMO8853 said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if the "1/4 flange" had to be part of the bushing. In other words, use a standard 1 3/4" long bushing and use fat washers or something as spacers.
> ...



I am repeating myself but find Etrailer to be a really good company. They have a great Q&A, a lot of "how to" videos, and a big accessible knowledge base.


----------

